# [suche] Notebook fürs Studium



## Chumper (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
ich suche für meine Freundin ein Notebook für ihr Studium und ich bin total entsetzt, dass ich keins finde oder die die ich nehmen würde alle weg sind.

Was ihr und mir am wichtigsten wäre, ist dass der Laptop klein und leicht sein soll, aber auch eine  gute Akkuleistung haben muss.

Deswegen mal ein paar Daten:

Budget: 700€ max.
Bildschirm: 13.3" oder 14" aber lieber 13.3" - das ist ein absolutes K.O-kriterium
Akkuleistung: 6+ Stunden - am liebsten wären uns 8+, aber bis 6 können wir runtergehen
Gute Tastatur
Gewicht: bis 2.5kg
Prozessor: am liebsten i3, passt ja noch ins Budget.
Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB
Festplatte: 250GB+

Der Rest ist egal, da sie keine Spiele spielen will, brauch sie keinen großen Grafikspeicher.
Sie will auch nicht mit Photoshop arbeiten, also sind 2Gb für den Arbeitsspeicher total ausreichend.
Sollte eben klein und mobil sein, sie will hauptsächlich tippen, Filme angucken und surfen. 

Wir haben uns schon eins rausgesucht, das bei notebooksbilliger aber mehr als 10 Tage braucht und vermutlich nicht mehr ins Lager kommen wird.
Da haben wir auch schon nachgefragt.

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/a_c_e_r/aspire+timeline/acer+aspire+4820t+374g32mnks

Wir haben auch bei Saturn eines gesehen, für 428€, auch von der Acer Timeline Serie, deren Tastatur ja ganz annehmbar sein soll.
Allerdings hatte das letzte einen Softwarefehler und durfte somit nicht mehr an uns verkauft werden  

Wir haben auch die hier gefunden:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/a_c_e_r/aspire+timeline/acer+aspire+3820tg+374g50nks

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...ine/acer+aspire+timeline+x+3820t+374g32nks+3g

Allerdings sind die zu teuer und/oder haben zuviel Schnickschnack oder zu viel des Guten, wie 512mb Grafikspeicher.

Zu einem Apple kann ich sie leider nicht überreden, der mit 880€ ja nur etwas teurer wäre, aber da gefällt ihr das Design nicht... Frauen...

Also vielleicht könnt ihr uns helfen, indem ihr uns ein Notebook empfehlt, das 13.3",8+ Stunden Akku, maximal 2.5kg und den i3 hat für weniger als 700€.
Ich bin nämlich langsam am verzweifeln, was sich auch auf die Laune meiner Freundin auswirkt 

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe.


----------



## mirscho (5. November 2010)

Holla!

Meine ehrliche Meinung: Kauf dir nen gebrauchtes MacBook. Da hast du locker um die 5 Stunden Akkulaufzeit, ansonsten für ca. 100€ nen neuen ORIGINALEN****** Akku gekauft.

Damit bin ich in meiner Ausbildung (pro Tag von 7.30 bis teils 17 Uhr) gut hingekommen. Du brauchst das Ding ja nicht ständig.

Nun benutzt das MacBook meine Freundin (Studium  und kommt damit genauso hin.

Das MacBook ist nächstes Jahr im Februar dann 4 Jahre alt - nur so für dich als Richtlinie.

PS: Lass dir nicht einreden das darauf irgendetwas nicht funktioniert bzw. scheue den Umstieg/Test nicht.

Alle Leute, welche ich kenne und das Book für solche Dinge wie oben beschrieben nutzen (sprich ca. 85% der Anwender) sind völlig zufrieden.

Meine Empfehlung ist noch: Sie sollte sich für´s Studium den Pulse Smartpen (2GB reichen völlig) zulegen. Ist am Anfang etwas schwer (da englische Software), aber wenn der einmal "in Fahrt" ist funktioniert es super gut.

Soweit meine Erfahrungswerte. Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir trotzdem helfen, auch wenn es kein Laptop mit Windows OS ist.

Grüße!


----------

